# new pics after body shop mods



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

finally got i back yesterday after two weeks. They had it longer than I have!
Had the spoiler holes filled,rear emblem holes filled,front grilles painted satin black ,rear fenders rolled and they went ahead and reshot the front bumper while it was off due to some scratches on the bottom from road crap.
I also installed the Monaro sidelights,just have to wire them up now!


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks Sweet! Nice color too! :cheers 

BTW, do the side marker lights come on when signaling or when the headlights are on?


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

they do the same things the front side marker does since down below they dont have the side marker,in my case thye do nothing yet because I have to wire them in!


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Your car looks clean. I like it. Only thing I would suggest is since you eliminated the logo in the back, you should have completed it with a logo deletion in the from too. Nice mods... :cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice pictures, sorry I could not help myself;


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Your car looks clean. I like it. Only thing I would suggest is since you eliminated the logo in the back, you should have completed it with a logo deletion in the from too. Nice mods... :cheers


you but the dang bumper has a raised section where the emblem goes, still thinking about what to do there..


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Nice pictures, sorry I could not help myself;


Woah,,cool!
Thanks!


----------



## DavidA (Jul 21, 2005)

*looks great!*

where did you get the side turn signal?I don't like the side badges.


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

Love the dog. I have had four of those Huskys and I would love to pet her. I know she wouldn't bite. What's her name?
Car is nice to.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

DavidA said:


> where did you get the side turn signal?I don't like the side badges.


JHP 
http://www.jhp.com.au/monaro-gto/


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Old Coot said:


> Love the dog. I have had four of those Huskys and I would love to pet her. I know she wouldn't bite. What's her name?
> .


Thanks! She is actually an Alaskan Malamute not a husky,, they are larger and heavier boned and do not have blue eyes. She is 2 years old and weighs about 125lb. 
Her name is Nakita. She is a sweetheart,she would lick you to death,LOL..
But you still wouldnt get her to give you her passenger seat.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

Nice, looks really clean now. You can barely tell there's 350 horse under the hood. :cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Love malamutes, great dogs. I know what you mean about the passenger seat lol, I have two dogs that are brothers; Chow and German Shepard mix - boy do they love both trying to squeeze into that seat.

Anyway, car looks absolutely awesome.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

That has gotta be what the original designer intended for the look of the car.
Very clean lines and classy look. I think the GTO would have sold better like this. The spoiler really degrades the looks of the tail but it doesn't hit home until you see the car without it.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks.
I think no spoiler, slightly bigger,more aggresive grilles, a very small smooth front lip spoiler built into the front bumper and some very small and bulging but smooth fender lips would have been what would have really made the car look "tough" from factory. But what the hey,we will do what hot rodders have been doing for 100 years and do it ourselves!


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Love malamutes, great dogs. I know what you mean about the passenger seat lol, I have two dogs that are brothers; Chow and German Shepard mix - boy do they love both trying to squeeze into that seat.
> 
> Anyway, car looks absolutely awesome.


Thanks! Have your read the story of how Lucas came up with the charachter of "Chewbaca" ? Seems he had a malamute the loved riding shotgun in his car. People started calling it his hairy copilot. Thus chewie was born ,,if you listen to a lot of chewbacas speech its very similiar to the woowooing a malamute does. Lucas also used a Malamute in the beginning of the last Indiana Jones movie.. Lucases real malamute was named "Indiana"


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

Not all Huskys have blue eyes, some are brown, gold and a mixture of both. Our male had eyes like hers. Yes they have a great temperment and love to be with people. Take good care of her, she is a sweet heart. Mine also loves to ride. In our motorhome they love riding on the dash.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks!
I have a blue eyed male Husky as well but he is going on 19 this September and 
I dont know how much longer he will be around. 
He is a tough "old coot" though and has had a good life.

Here he is at middle age, approx 15 in this pic.








and this link is him now..
A lot more grey hair but still smiling.
http://www.hotrodlincoln.org/kokoko.jpg


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

They both look like great friendly dogs.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Its that great smile!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

nice. hope you don't mind if i plagerize the grill idea.

that would match my stripes, nicely.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Me personally, I think it looks too plain without the spoiler. I don't mind the stock spoiler but I do think the duck bill spoilers look better. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

westell said:


> nice. hope you don't mind if i plagerize the grill idea.
> 
> that would match my stripes, nicely.


Not at all!!
:cheers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Me personally, I think it looks too plain without the spoiler. I don't mind the stock spoiler but I do think the duck bill spoilers look better. Just my 2 cents.


Thats cool, if they were all the same looking it would be boring. 
I am just not much of a spoiler person myself. Dont like loud exhausts or loud car stereos (clean and clear,yes) or extra scoops with no purpose.. Guess I AM boring!!
I do like plenty of power though so Im not all bad..


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Oh..._niiiiiice!_

Are there wires already running to the sidelamps? I'd love to ditch the GTO emblem as well!


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

We have two Huskies, and they have to be the squirreliest dogs I've ever known:

Positives: Cute, soft and furry, really friendly, incredibly fast and agile, never get sick, never smell "doggy", can find and kill their own dinner, talk to you

Negatives: will not listen AT ALL, seek every available opportunity to bolt out of the house/yard and head for the Arctic, shed like a mother TWICE a year, intent on destroying my entire house and excavating my entire yard if left alone for about 2 seconds

My kids like them more than I do.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

:confused


jontyrees said:


> We have two Huskies, and they have to be the squirreliest dogs I've ever known:
> 
> Positives: Cute, soft and furry, really friendly, incredibly fast and agile, never get sick, never smell "doggy", can find and kill their own dinner, talk to you
> 
> ...


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Almost all Alaskan breeds have a very high energy level (they are bred for work) and require a definate "power" structure(wolf pack mentality,always testing for weakness) in the household.You can never let them get away with anything no matter how funny or cute you think it was. You have to remember they dont think that way.. Too many people get them becuase they look "cute" and are unprepared to do what is neccesary.. They are not "set and forget" type of dogs. The 3 malamutes and the husky I have had all were fully trained by me and are perfect off leash and respond instantly to me ,never had any broken furniture,nor any holes dug,they have occasionally gone for a "stroll" but I spent at least an hour every day for the past 20 years with them. I would never have any other breed than a Malamute but I dont reccomend them to anybody that doesnt have lots of time/patience/land/strength/discipline. If you let them they will take over your household! After every movie that uses an alaskan breed within 6 months there is a big rise in purebreed Huskys/malamutes/Samoyeds in the pounds when the poeple who bought them for their kids realize they cant control these "cute" dogs..


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Oh..._niiiiiice!_
> 
> Are there wires already running to the sidelamps? I'd love to ditch the GTO emblem as well!


No ,the wires go to our front side lights that the Monaro doesnt have. Some guys unplug that and run it to the side marker then paint over the front one or you can wire them both together yourself. Havent decided yet which way to go.

Since you are an HSV fan , what goes on the passenger airbag in a monaro where our says GTO? Where do I get the HSV steering emblem? What are tommorows lotto numbers?


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

HTRDLNCN said:


> Thats cool, if they were all the same looking it would be boring.
> I am just not much of a spoiler person myself. Dont like loud exhausts or loud car stereos (clean and clear,yes) or extra scoops with no purpose.. Guess I AM boring!!
> I do like plenty of power though so Im not all bad..


I don't think that makes you boring. To each his/her own. If Pontiac would have sold the goat without the spoiler I still would have gotten it. With or without the spoiler, I still love this car. :cheers


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Goats R Us?
:lol:


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> I don't think that makes you boring. To each his/her own. If Pontiac would have sold the goat without the spoiler I still would have gotten it. With or without the spoiler, I still love this car. :cheers


right on :agree


----------



## twolf (Nov 24, 2004)

I didn't realize so many GTO owners were dog lovers too. hehehee.
I have 3 dogs and used to do obediance training, dog rescue, house breaking, and socializaiton.

...but none of my dogs ride in the goat.. never ever!!! its my toy! they have their own toys!..

( They get to ride in the super big nice truck! )


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

twolf said:


> I didn't realize so many GTO owners were dog lovers too. hehehee.
> I have 3 dogs and used to do obediance training, dog rescue, house breaking, and socializaiton.
> 
> ...but none of my dogs ride in the goat.. never ever!!! its my toy! they have their own toys!..
> ...


Honestly, could you imagine someone driving a goat with a cat? Possibly a bird depending on what species... but a dog seems the best choice.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

Usually my van is their carraige of choice since they have a nice open ,carpeted ,air condidiotned space but every once in a long while I take Nakita out in my nice car. I have two huge beach towels that I use to cover/surround the seat and everything around it. Lay seat all the way back and she gets in and lies right down. As soon as car is moving she goes to sleep and only pops up when we stop somewhere. Best part is when your pumping gas and someone gets too closeto look at car and that huge wolf looking head pops up and scares the crap out of them.  On the other hand women seem to find her irresistible and is a great conversation starter. 
I cant do this with KoKO(the husky) because he would go nuts in such a small space.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I gotta be honest, I love all dogs but man I hate cats! I've owned Boxers, Bulldogs, and now Miniature Daschunds (BIG difference :lol: ).. dogs are more complex than people think......


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Deffinately more complex and in a good way.

I love taking both my guys with me on a trip. Like you said... they make great car alarms. The only problem with me is when the girls approach me while I'm filling up on gas  

I'm already engaged, so I really don't like it when they approach me cause I so don't want to be tempted into getting in any trouble. It just doesn't seem like a good idea at the time :lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HTRDLNCN said:


> No ,the wires go to our front side lights that the Monaro doesnt have. Some guys unplug that and run it to the side marker then paint over the front one or you can wire them both together yourself. Havent decided yet which way to go.
> 
> Since you are an HSV fan , what goes on the passenger airbag in a monaro where our says GTO? Where do I get the HSV steering emblem? What are tommorows lotto numbers?


Thanks for the info!!

The "Regular" Monaro has the Holden medallion on the airbag cover....I had one but I sold it to a guy on LS1gto.com.

I have the HSV medallion...I love the way it looks. I'm almost positive I have another emblem at home...if you are interested I'll look for it.


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

yup,intrested!
arty:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HTRDLNCN said:


> yup,intrested!
> arty:



Cool.

I'll check and will advise.


----------

